# Bread crumbs or Panko?



## LadyCook61 (Feb 17, 2008)

Not sure where to put this thread.  I prefer Panko, it's lighter for shrimp, crabcakes or whatever you would use breadcrumbs .


----------



## GB (Feb 17, 2008)

Well Panko actually is bread crumbs. They are just a different  shape and texture than normal bread crumbs. Panko sure is great stuff though.


----------



## Katie H (Feb 17, 2008)

After discovering panko a number of years ago, I almost exclusively use it for all breading and frying applications.  When a recipe calls for bread crumbs to be added as a filler, I still use regular dry bread crumbs.  Especially when seasoned Italian crumbs are required.

I may try using panko in meat loaf after seeing Martha Stewart using it this week in a meat loaf.

There's nothing like panko-crusted fried  fish.  Yum, double yum!  So light and crisp!!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 17, 2008)

Katie E said:


> After discovering panko a number of years ago, I almost exclusively use it for all breading and frying applications.  When a recipe calls for bread crumbs to be added as a filler, I still use regular dry bread crumbs.  Especially when seasoned Italian crumbs are required.
> 
> I may try using panko in meat loaf after seeing Martha Stewart using it this week in a meat loaf.
> 
> There's nothing like panko-crusted fried  fish.  Yum, double yum!  So light and crisp!!!



Well, I will just have to say "ditto" on everything - thanks for doing my typing for me Katie E!


----------



## Katie H (Feb 17, 2008)

No problem.  Suddenly my fingers feel tired.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 17, 2008)

GB said:


> Well Panko actually is bread crumbs. They are just a different shape and texture than normal bread crumbs. Panko sure is great stuff though.


 
I know Panko is bread crumbs too, just a different kind  If I am making chicken cutlets I use the Italian seasoned  bread crumbs but for other applications, the Panko.


----------



## *amy* (Feb 18, 2008)

LadyCook61 said:


> I know Panko is bread crumbs too, just a different kind  If I am making chicken cutlets I use the Italian seasoned bread crumbs but for other applications, the Panko.


 
Same here, LadyCook. I use both, but depends on the recipe & texture I want. I use seasoned Italian bread crumbs in most recipes - or where I want a heartier texture/crust/crumb, i.e. chicken parmesan (& add parm cheese to the mix) or meatloaf. Panko, imo is finer & best used for recipes that need some finer adhering crumbs i.e. seafood.


----------



## corazon (Feb 18, 2008)

there is a panko (I think its made by Ians) that is italian flavor. They also make a whole wheat one. 
I almost always use panko instead of breadcrumbs. They seal in the juice and produce such a crisp crust.


----------



## passioncook (Feb 24, 2008)

I have heard of all kinds of recipes utilizing panko but I cannot find them anywhere!  They would be by the regular bread crumbs, right?


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 24, 2008)

passioncook said:


> I have heard of all kinds of recipes utilizing panko but I cannot find them anywhere!  They would be by the regular bread crumbs, right?



Sometimes they are on the Ethnic isle with the Japanese food products.  I find the whole wheat ones on the baking isle with stuff like flax seed and rice flour.  Ask.  Don't ask just a cashier because sometimes they don't know - go to Customer Service and have someone look it up.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Feb 24, 2008)

I use panko almost exclusively since I learned about them here at DC. I think they are especially good when breading seafood. But I didn't know they came seasoned - thanks for posting that, Corazon.


----------



## stinemates (Feb 24, 2008)

passioncook said:


> I have heard of all kinds of recipes utilizing panko but I cannot find them anywhere!  They would be by the regular bread crumbs, right?



Nope. Asian section


----------



## countchocula86 (Feb 28, 2008)

> I have heard of all kinds of recipes utilizing panko but I cannot find them anywhere! They would be by the regular bread crumbs, right?


  Where I shop (the Superstore, a Loblaws thing I think) they are in the Sushi section, by the nori/ginger/wasabi


----------



## Barb L. (Feb 28, 2008)

Al I use now is Panko- since DH is on low sodium - 60mg compaired to 250mg !  We all enjoy it - I season them myself, very nice.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 28, 2008)

Barb L. said:


> Al I use now is Panko- since DH is on low sodium - 60mg compaired to 250mg !  We all enjoy it - I season them myself, very nice.


 
 I like to season them too.


----------

